# HID "Fatboys" latest info here



## BVH (Sep 4, 2008)

Looking to sell as many as I can at strictly my cost, no mark-up what-so-ever and I'm not getting any special deals/freebies, etc. Just doing it for us modders on CPF.


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2198465#post2198465

Post # 38


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 5, 2008)

I love your work !! Now hopefully I won't have to worry about destroying some of my lights, or shield myself, from the cheap bulbs going boom !


----------



## BVH (Sep 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Flipside (Sep 5, 2008)

Lot's o' buzz on these Boys... What combinations of ballasts / hosts / reflectors would you suggest?


----------



## BVH (Sep 5, 2008)

Mega Illuminator/Harbor Freight (Costco), Any of the Thors/Cyclops. I haven't opened a POB/Power On Board, but I would guess it could be done. It appears as though 75 Watt ballasts will be available in the future from Xeray. The combo is the guts of the Barn Burner.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 5, 2008)

count me out for the moment :candle: 

But I will be able to buy off Dan when he is ready to sell the 75w ballasts.

thanks for doing this Bob.


----------



## BVH (Sep 5, 2008)

Awe, Gee Flash, you disappoint me, you being a Lumens-aholic and all! 

I added additional connector info to the Marketplace post #38

Where's Mr Ted Bear? He ought to have one of these "Just Because"


----------



## BVH (Sep 7, 2008)

Bump just because


----------



## Patriot (Sep 7, 2008)

Is it correct that these are ideal at 75-80W but will be well under driven at less than that?


----------



## XeRay (Sep 7, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Is it correct that these are ideal at 75-80W but will be well under driven at less than that?


 
They were originally designed for 50 watt input, I am confident they can be operated for extended periods down to 45 watts without any neg life effects. Beyond that only actual testing would determine the result.


----------



## BVH (Sep 7, 2008)

They actually are an option from Dan in the 50 Watt Xeray and work just fine in them. I bought mine that way and used if for a while till the upgrade GB came along.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks you guys


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone knows the smallest host that these will fit into?? 

Thanks


----------



## BVH (Sep 7, 2008)

It's got to be something large enough to accommodate the ballast and a battery so I'd say something along the lines of a small spotlight with a 4" or larger reflector. It's definitely not a Mag bulb.


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 7, 2008)

BVH said:


> It's got to be something large enough to accommodate the ballast and a battery so I'd say something along the lines of a small spotlight with a 4" or larger reflector. It's definitely not a Mag bulb.


 
Understand... thanks...

One question though... why do most HIDs invariably end up looking big and bulky? I understand the need for a large reflector to make the most of the bulbs.... but what's with the blocky rectangular body? Why isn't there more streamline designs like the polarion??

Curious...


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 8, 2008)

Tessaiga said:


> Understand... thanks...
> 
> One question though... why do most HIDs invariably end up looking big and bulky? I understand the need for a large reflector to make the most of the bulbs.... but what's with the blocky rectangular body? Why isn't there more streamline designs like the polarion??
> 
> Curious...


 
My guess would be it's a "supply and demand" issue.


----------



## BVH (Sep 8, 2008)

I would think the cost to develop and produce a new, round ballast would turn off some prospective manufacturers. Lots of square ballasts around for the having. Not many round. Look at the cost difference between a 50 Watt Xeray and the 50 Watt Helios.


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok I'll take 1 extra bulb and connector, 4 in total. I don't want the "ready made up" connectors but if there was about 2-3ft of that high voltage wire available by itself I'd pay for some ? 

I probablly should have posted this over at the MP, oh well I'll post it over there as well, lol !!


----------



## BVH (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you MP! 

Lux and Flash, you're sure you don't want any in this go-around?


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 9, 2008)

im 1-2 week away, 

just getting the dollars ready . so ill prob just wait then buy off dan


----------



## XeRay (Sep 9, 2008)

BVH said:


> Thank you MP!
> 
> Lux and Flash, you're sure you don't want any in this go-around?


 
I think Lux has been offline. He usually posts 6X/day avg and has not posted for 6 days.


----------



## puzzl3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anybody wanna sell their barn burner to me? hehehe:twothumbs


----------



## XeRay (Sep 9, 2008)

On the market place for the GB, thanks lips for that help to BVH on your very helpful photo sequence, and the side by side view of the 3 bulbs. 

The Fat Boy has a slightly smaller arc gap (7% shorter arc) resulting in the tighter beam capability 3.9 mm vs 4.2 mm for both the std 35 watt bulbs (GE, Osram or Philips) and the "skinny boy" newer DL-50/740.

The result of this shorter arc can be seen in the photo sequence.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2008)

Tessaiga said:


> One question though... why do most HIDs invariably end up looking big and bulky? I understand the need for a large reflector to make the most of the bulbs.... but what's with the blocky rectangular body? Why isn't there more streamline designs like the polarion??
> 
> Curious...




The ballasts and battery packs large enough to power higher output HID's are normally rectangular. Round bodies usually require proprietary batteries and ballasts and you already know what the Polarions cost.


----------



## BVH (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan, that's the great technical details that I crave to know. Thank you! So all things being equal, it's a better "thrower".


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 9, 2008)

XeRay said:


> The Fat Boy has a slightly smaller arc gap (7% shorter arc) resulting in the tighter beam capability 3.9 mm vs 4.2 mm for both the std 35 watt bulbs (GE, Osram or Philips) and the "skinny boy" newer DL-50/740.


 
Now that right there is the kind of info and explanation I like to see !! Awesome, thanks Dan !! I just wish I had more cash ATM. I can't wait to see how tight of a beam I will be able to get out of the focusable mod now !!!! If anyone is sitting on the fence on this GB it means *more throw !*


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 9, 2008)

BVH said:


> Dan, that's the great technical details that I crave to know. Thank you! So all things being equal, it's a better "thrower".


 
LOL !! You just snuck in under me with that post.


----------



## BVH (Sep 10, 2008)

Early bird gets the worm!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, was gone for a week. I made a post in that thread in MP. Thanks for this somehow working out.


----------



## BVH (Sep 11, 2008)

OK everyone, please verify over at Marketplace that i've got your request correct and post any corrections there. I'm going to up my order to 20 bulbs (plus listed connectors) total and keep 4 bulbs & wired connectors for myself. I'll finalize the order with Dan on Monday.

Thank you all for participating!


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 11, 2008)

when I'm ready, I will be getting 4 fatboys.

How many bulbs do you think are left to sell off to us at CPF?

I just don't want to miss out.


----------



## BVH (Sep 11, 2008)

That's a ? for Dan if I understand your question. I'm just buying the 20 that are spoken for.


----------



## XeRay (Sep 11, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> when I'm ready, I will be getting 4 fatboys.
> 
> How many bulbs do you think are left to sell off to us at CPF?
> 
> I just don't want to miss out.


 
When we offer the 75 watt ballasts we will offer a bulb/ballast combination and offer these same bulbs at the same time.


----------



## BVH (Sep 11, 2008)

The MarketPlace offer of bulbs and connectors officially closes on Sunday night, Pacific Daylight Time so I can conclude my buy from Dan Monday morning. Thanks everybody - and there's still time for you "holdouts" to get in on this.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks for that Dan. :thumbsup:

Looking so forward to The Raw power of 75w Output. I just Can't Wait.


----------



## XeRay (Sep 12, 2008)

From the Marketplace:

Karl, how many arms did she have ???


----------



## karlthev (Sep 12, 2008)

Heh, heh....seemed to be just a few more than I could handle at the time Dan!



Karl


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Sep 15, 2008)

OK, I'm a noob and I apparently cannot post in the marketplace but I have recently discovered that there is such a thing as a $2k+ flashlight (Polarion PH50) and it is a 50w HID and I feel uncontollably compelled to buy the components neccessary to have a 50w HID flashlight. I have spent the last couple hours scouring this forum and I am suddenly wanting lots and lots of cool flashlights. Is this normal? I realize that I am posting this on the very night the order is supposed to be finalized and that no one hear knows me from Adam, but if I can please buy one of these bulbs and connectors (with or without wires?) so I will be able to build a light when the ballasts are available I would be very happy. If not, I understand but hope to be able to participate in the future. Thanks.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 15, 2008)

RlxdN10sity said:


> I apparently cannot post in the marketplace


You have to register separately there. CPF and CPFMP are 2 separate forums.


----------



## BVH (Sep 15, 2008)

RlxdN10sity, no problem, I'll add your bulb to the order. Welcome aboard and what you describe is completely normal for us around here.


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 15, 2008)

BVH said:


> RlxdN10sity, no problem, I'll add your bulb to the order. Welcome aboard and what you describe is completely normal for us around here.


 
Hi RlxdN10sity :welcome:

BVH is absolutely right... completely normal behaviour on your part... that's why you are hanging out at CPF!!


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey guys, awesome. Thank you for the warm reception. 
I would appreciate any guidance I can get. Should I get connectors with Hi-voltage silicone wires or without? Thanks again.
PS - How do I go about paying you? I'm an active PayPal user and would gladly pay the %PayPal charges sellers since you are not marking this stuff up. 
PSS - looking at the side by side slide show, I think I liked the GE 35W beam the best (of course I do not know any better) does this mean I should be looking to find a GE 35W unit so that it can be modified to the 50w? Are there other host units easier to work with in this application? Thanks again. I'm excited.


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Sep 15, 2008)

Oops, accidental double post. My browser froze up and I did not realize it submitted.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 15, 2008)

:candle::mecry:I feel left out. 

But soon my hungry wallet will be topped up again...


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi RlxdN10sity, this is a group buy for the *DL-50 Fatboy*, the reason everyone is so eager to get hold of these is they are the only true 50W bulb available in the D2S configuration and no longer produced, though I heard that GE are in the process of doing a 70W bulb in the same config., but was also told I would not like the price. Anyway you can make the Fatboy look like the GE in that demo by changing it's position(focus) in the reflector. Most of us are looking for *throw*(the tightest beam possible) and of course *more power. *I hope this helps somewhat, and I'm afraid you have alot of reading to do, like I still do.

P.S. Someone please correct me if any of this info is incorrect.


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Sep 16, 2008)

So then is the Fatboy a complete light unit or just a bulb? The way I read it I was buying a bulb and a connector with or without hi-voltage silicone wires, which led me to believe there were additional components as well as some assy. on my part to have a functioning light. I much prefer a complete unit though I was somewhat looking forward to some tinkering. Either way, I'm excited.

PS - Reading makes me sleepy...


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 16, 2008)

RlxdN10sity said:


> So then is the Fatboy a complete light unit or just a bulb? The way I read it I was buying a bulb and a connector with or without hi-voltage silicone wires, which led me to believe there were additional components as well as some assy. on my part to have a functioning light. I much prefer a complete unit though I was somewhat looking forward to some tinkering. Either way, I'm excited.
> 
> PS - Reading makes me sleepy...


 
You still need a ballast to go with that bulb, which I believe is not available at the moment.. Xeray did mention that they would be coming out with some 75W ballast later this year?? Those can be used with the Fatboy, even though the Fatboy is a 50W bulb. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 17, 2008)

apart from modding a VT192, 
what about my Gigantic Ti Mega @75w? :shrug: yes? no?

Just contemplating about modding it, bb ballasts & bulbs aren't cheap. And it now seems pointless, the VTO120 or VT150 will out throw it by a large margin. + the huge size of the Ti Mega. 

:candle:


----------



## BVH (Sep 17, 2008)

Mailed out the check this morning and Dan expects the merchandise to be delivered to me somewhere btw next Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Sep 18, 2008)

Good news about the order BVH. Please let me know when and how to pay you. Are there any other components that I need to be trying to locate so that I can be as close to ready to use this bulb when the ballasts are available? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## BVH (Sep 19, 2008)

Rlxd, see my post # 74 at Marketplace.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=180455&page=2


----------



## BVH (Sep 24, 2008)

The package will be with Fedex today. Might be delivered Friday or Monday at the latest. I'll post a tracking number when I get it.


----------



## XeRay (Sep 24, 2008)

Post deleted.


----------



## BVH (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's the Fedex tracking number:

418508560003271


----------



## BVH (Sep 25, 2008)

Please check the MarketPlace thread.


----------



## XeRay (Sep 26, 2008)

The package is out for delivery.


----------



## BVH (Sep 26, 2008)

Neighbors received and signed for the package. I'll get it Sunday night or Monday morning.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Flashanator (Sep 29, 2008)

what if one was to push these near 100w?:green: Just a thought. Any Input?


----------



## BVH (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought I heard that RA did just that. I don't know for sure, though.


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 29, 2008)

If that's the case I would imagine they would handle ~85W without too much trouble then, at least I hope so. We will see I guess. I still can't kill the cheap kit bulb I've been using for testing, though it aint 4300K anymore. :laughing: The salts or metals inside that condense in the arc chamber have turned a slight redish colour.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 29, 2008)

:laughing:

hmmm, maybe thats a sign its on it's last limb.

Since ive never replaced a HID bulb, I don't know though.


----------



## LED61 (Sep 29, 2008)

I´m not a part in this deal but I´ve been observing how BVH is conducting this--and--is there anything else anyone could ask of him ? WOW way to go Bob congratulations!! cheers.


----------



## BVH (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you LED61. Just helping others to have fun!

Lips, check Marketplace, need shipping address. (Sorry if you sent it and I lost it)


----------



## karlthev (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, no doubt Bob needs a cheer...or two!! Thanks!!!:thanks::goodjob:



Karl


----------



## BVH (Sep 29, 2008)

Cowley, need your shipping address


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, BVH is a champ....although I was hoping to get an internal home tracking number once bulbs moved from the front arrival hallway to his order processing workroom!


----------



## BVH (Sep 29, 2008)

Tracking info: Walk to neighbor's house 50' east. Ring bell, get package, walk 75 feet west into house, turn right in 7 feet, walk 12 feet, turn right again, walk 6 feet to chair. Sit down, open package, well, you know the rest.


----------



## BVH (Sep 29, 2008)

Tdurand, need your shipping address.


----------



## BVH (Sep 30, 2008)

Rlxd, need your shipping address for the Fatboy so I can pack, label and give you totals.

Are you in the U.S.?

Bob


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 30, 2008)

I need your paypal address to send payment.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 30, 2008)

$235  Thanks!


----------



## BVH (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you sir!


----------



## BVH (Oct 1, 2008)

Morepower, see latest PM at marketplace before paying. New shipping method and lower cost.


----------



## BVH (Oct 1, 2008)

Flex, need your shipping address.


----------



## BVH (Oct 1, 2008)

Lips and Morepower.....little bump in the road with your shipped orders. See the MarketPlace thread.


----------



## BVH (Oct 2, 2008)

Done everything I can do. All except one order shipped. Waiting on his address......

Come on Relxd, you're doing too much relaxing! I want to get this closed out so I can concentrate on packing up too much stuff, closing a deal on a new house and moving!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 3, 2008)

Got mine today. Thanks again!


----------



## BVH (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, Lux!


----------



## BVH (Oct 4, 2008)

Be sure to post at MarketPlace when your package arrives.


----------



## karlthev (Oct 4, 2008)

Got mine, posted in the Marketplace as well and all in fine shape. Many thanks!


Karl


----------



## BVH (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you Karl!


----------



## BVH (Oct 5, 2008)

RlxdN, I don't mind waiting a bit longer but let's say if i don't hear from you by this Saturday, I'll offer your items for sale. I need to get this completely closed out.

Anyone want to be 1st back-up? Post at the MarketPlace thread.


----------



## karlthev (Oct 6, 2008)

I just posted in the Marketplace---I believe he was "in" for one right? I'll back it up.


Karl


----------



## BVH (Oct 6, 2008)

OK, Karl. It's yours come Sunday morning. Thank you!


----------



## Morepower! (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, just got mine 1/2hr ago. They are all in perfect condition in their little plastic, protective casings. BTW awesome packaging BVH, and thanks again for your efforts. And thanks Dan for the wire, it will come in handy when hooking these up. Now I just need to see if they will handle 90W as I've been able to get that power at a 20min runtime with my modded test ballast. Now if only I could find a good enough reason to knock off from work early to begin playing !!


----------



## BVH (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that was fast! Glad everything is A-ok. No going home "sick" now!


----------



## Cowley (Oct 7, 2008)

Just got back in town and found some fatboys sitting on my desk. They all arrived in great shape. BVH, thanks for putting this together.

Cowley


----------



## BVH (Oct 7, 2008)

You're welcome and have fun with them!


----------



## Morepower! (Oct 8, 2008)

I fired one of these up when I got home, BTW the centre contact can't be soldered as it appears to be stainless steel so I just used the connector tab(with some HV wire soldered to it), made it tight then put some heatshrink over the lot. It works nicely, though I would have prefered solder. I fed it ~92W for a couple of 30min periods and it loved it, put out a ton of Lumens and seemed to be brighter in the last run. The ceramic insulator on the wire needs to go though, it's robbing my Lumens !!!! I can stand in it's shadow(at 2-3ft from the bulb) and *almost* look directly at the bulb, as long as the arc is behind it of course. I can't wait to get it into a reflector now. So what colour temp are these ? They seem to be a bit more yellowish(which I like) in colour than the 4300K cheapies I've got. I thought I read somewhere they were 4000K but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## BVH (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, I think Dan said they are 4000K.


----------



## XeRay (Oct 8, 2008)

BVH said:


> Yes, I think Dan said they are 4000K.


 
3900K @ 50 watts, higher wattage 75 and higher watts will push it down a little to a lower K value.


----------



## Morepower! (Oct 8, 2008)

XeRay said:


> 3900K @ 50 watts, higher wattage 75 and higher watts will push it down a little to a lower K value.


 
Wow, that is totally opposite to what I would have thought. I was thinking that more power = hotter arc = higher colour temp.Obviously I still have alot more to learn about HID. I'm pretty happy with the fact I'd be getting <3900K without the use of a filter, more towards Halogen but with a heap more throw, lumens and lifetime. It will be excellent for boating at night, and the colour rendition should be awesome !! 

On a sad note I have damaged one of the Fatboys, where the bulb is held by the metal clamp and the "fat" part meet has cracked. It was my own stupid fault, but just a warning, it could be a week point so be carefull not to exert any lateral force(or severe vibration like I did) to the bulb. It still works but is a little wobbly as the wire running through the quartz is all that is holding it there, looks like I will have to use it for a test bulb unless I can find a way to support it higher up. I may be able to use some wire to steady it.

One other thing that I noticed which I thought was pretty cool was that my shadow on the ceiling was *SO* sharp I could see each individual hair on my head with perfect clarity. I can see why they would have used these in projectors.


----------



## BVH (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh no! The first causality!


----------



## Morepower! (Oct 8, 2008)

BVH said:


> Oh no! The first causality!


 
Yeah I know, I hope it is the only one. I am so pissed off at myself for being *too* impatient. I am so impatient at times that I pre-heat my "garage" electric soldering iron with a blowtorch instead of waiting for it to heat up on it's own. I had planned to remove the shoulder on the base, to reduce it's overall diameter, by carefully nipping away at it with side cutters then finish it off with a file. But instead I decided the *linisher* was going to be much quicker and would do a better job. It was obviously too much vibration for it, though it didn't seem that bad to me.


----------



## BVH (Oct 9, 2008)

I used 220 grit sand paper and some strong fingers to "modify" one of my earlier Fatboys in the way you did yours. I also removed the brown top base disk.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL Morepower!

Blowtorch on solder iron. :laughing:

I really like the sound of 3900K. More lumens etc.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 9, 2008)

double post, silly server.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone here like to comment on how a (11.1v 8.5ah Li-Ion) would go running the Xeray 75w ballast & Fatboy for a home made light?

I know its 75w output, but wouldn't the ballast require a little more power to run in total? Just don't want to push my little Li-Ion too hard.

BVH very soon I would like to get 4 Fatboys, if your still up for it?


----------



## Morepower! (Oct 13, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Anyone here like to comment on how a (11.1v 8.5ah Li-Ion) would go running the Xeray 75w ballast & Fatboy for a home made light?
> 
> I know its 75w output, but wouldn't the ballast require a little more power to run in total? Just don't want to push my little Li-Ion too hard.
> 
> BVH very soon I would like to get 4 Fatboys, if your still up for it?


 
I have 2 of the battery packs you are talking about and they are rated at 14A discharge so it will be plenty as far as current draw goes. However voltage lag may be another issue. I don't know what the minimum voltage requirement is for the Xeray ballst is.


----------



## BVH (Oct 13, 2008)

This is from memory but I think it is a 9.6V to 15 or 16 something Volts? Maybe Dan will answer.


----------



## BVH (Oct 14, 2008)

Flash, this was a one-time "buy" for me. See posts 32 & 34. You'll need to approach Dan, sorry.

Flex, relxn, did you get your bulbs?

Lips, did you get the metal tangs in the plain white envelope?

Waiting for one more payment.


----------



## XeRay (Oct 14, 2008)

BVH said:


> This is from memory but I think it is a 9.6V to 15 or 16 something Volts? Maybe Dan will answer.


 
We prefer at least 10 volts to 18 VDC max


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 14, 2008)

hmmm, might be better off with 14.4v then.


----------



## Lips (Oct 16, 2008)

BVH said:


> Lips, did you get the metal tangs in the plain white envelope?





As of Wednesday not yet :candle: 


No problem as no plans to use yet...



.


----------



## BVH (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll give it another week or so but my guess is it got caught in the sorting machine and was destroyed. If nothing shows up, Dan, can I buy one each of each metal tang?


----------



## Lips (Oct 17, 2008)

BVH said:


> I'll give it another week or so but my guess is it got caught in the sorting machine and was destroyed. If nothing shows up, Dan, can I buy one each of each metal tang?





I've got three little silver clips in the clear baggy that came with 1st package. Could that be them?



.


----------



## BVH (Oct 17, 2008)

Actually, that should be right. Are there two of the style without a center "pin" (outside ground connection) and one of the center "pin" ("hot" connection) style?


----------



## Lips (Oct 17, 2008)

BVH said:


> Actually, that should be right. Are there two of the style without a center "pin" (outside ground connection) and one of the center "pin" ("hot" connection) style?





Yep, they were in the original package... I'm good to go :twothumbs



.


----------



## XeRay (Oct 17, 2008)

BVH said:


> I'll give it another week or so but my guess is it got caught in the sorting machine and was destroyed. If nothing shows up, Dan, can I buy one each of each metal tang?


 
Let me know if you have a need, I will take care of it at no cost. I believe we sent a spare or 2 of each type in the original shipment.


----------



## BVH (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you Dan! I have my 4 bulbs, two wired connectors and 2 non-wired connector pieces in a small box packed away somewhere and won't be getting to them for a while. Seems like there were lots of pieces so I think I'll be fine. I think you also included one each extra red and black connector shells for which I thank you!


----------



## karlthev (Oct 17, 2008)

XeRay is Dan da man!!:twothumbs



Karl


----------



## BVH (Oct 19, 2008)

Charlie, still waiting for payment. Where are you??


----------



## Morepower! (Oct 23, 2008)

BVH said:


> Charlie, still waiting for payment. Where are you??


 

Hey, have you recieved payment from Charlie yet ? I assume he has the package ? Please let us know how this goes.

On another note, the female Blue sized bullet type automotive crimp terminals fit the centre terminal of the Fatboys very nicely, way better than the original clip that comes with the sockets. Just thought I'd share that incase anyone wants to use them without the sockets. Just remove the plastic insulator so it doesn't melt first.


----------



## BVH (Oct 23, 2008)

Should have updated yesterday. Everyone's paid.


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been away from the forums for awhile, thought I'd check in and say hi :wave: and Happy New Year.
Any further developments on ballast availability for these bulbs? I'm pretty anxious to make use of this thing.


----------

